# Aberdeen MPS - new toy!



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

*Aberdeen MPS - new toy! --photo's added-- page3*

Alright guys,

This is my new toy, picked her up a weeks ago and its true love already! 
Cant find a bad thing to say about the car yet!

This is the car just after a quick wash after a trip from aberdeen to newcastle and back.

When i got her she was treated to a coat of Black Hole and 2 coats of Raceglaze55.
The alloys were coated with autobahn.

And a few quick teasers....


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice!! :thumb::thumb:
Mike


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good choice for a hot hatch. Very underrated.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice choice, are you on mpsoc yet? Great forum by the way and I'm on there with mine


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not on it yet. I'll have a look into it!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Value for money! I love the look of these, if I could cope with the mpg I'd have one in an instant!

Unfortunately need diseasal for now


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mpsoc is a great forum but will cost you a fortune in mods lol

Lobotomy - the mpg isn't bad at all on a run, I saw 39mpg on a trip to Birmingham and 398 miles out of the tank. It's only when you start hooning it it drops. Typically I see 27
Mpg and 230-250 from a full tank of juice


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Love these.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Really like these. So much better than its predecessor.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice. Looks nice in the sun. Enjoy.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the facelift MPS ... fully loaded, look great and very underated!!!!!!! :driver:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

123HJMS said:


> Love the facelift MPS ... fully loaded, look great and very underated!!!!!!! :driver:


Yeah the spec of 18 inch wheels,heated seats and front screen,bluetooth and sat nav plus the fact they are underrated was what tempted me


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

danwel said:


> Yeah the spec of 18 inch wheels,heated seats and front screen,bluetooth and sat nav plus the fact they are underrated was what tempted me


Get some pics up!! :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

123HJMS said:


> Get some pics up!! :thumb:


Hope the OP doens't mind but here is mine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304527&highlight=spruce


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

danwel said:


> Hope the OP doens't mind but here is mine
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304527&highlight=spruce


woooo!!!!!!


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheers for all the comments! I really love this car, comes with a lot of gear for your money. 

I'll get some better pics up when I spend some real time on it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

alan-bnz said:


> Cheers for all the comments! I really love this car, comes with a lot of gear for your money.
> 
> I'll get some better pics up when I spend some real time on it.


You planning on any mods?


----------



## Acepage (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice mate exactly the same as mine!! The red comes up beautiful !!


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

danwel said:


> You planning on any mods?


Not just now. I paid for a years warranty so maybe once that's run out. Wouldn't mind a remap and maybe a few tweaks here and there but I know very little when it comes to that side of it.


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Acepage said:


> Nice mate exactly the same as mine!! The red comes up beautiful !!


Get some photos up!! I'd love to see another red one polished up!


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice car, I do like the MPS. I have a 1.6 takuya in the same colour, it really does sparkle in the sun.


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

alan-bnz said:


> Get some photos up!! I'd love to see another red one polished up!


Just uploades a couple of pics of mine in the same colour. - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313414


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome car!
I have just got a Mazda 3 2.0 Sport - best car I have ever owned:thumb:

Will be after the MPS next 

Enjoy!!
Ben


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out for you on the roads of Aberdeen. Don't be alarmed if a blue RCZ flashes you...it's just me!!


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

*Aberdeen MPS - new toy! --photo's added--*

a few more photos from this weekend's cleaning effort.


































hope you like it!

thats another seeing to with Black Hole and RG55. Im off for a knee operation soon so thats all ill be able to do to it for the next few weeks, hopefully it wont be too dusty!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Storming motor, saw one at the filling station, looked up the spec when i got home, serious piece of kit!
Nice work bringing out the shine too !

Ta!


----------



## myself2x (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations! So lovely!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking good. I've got a White one (mk2) and used to have a red mk1. Also in Aberdeen and on MPSOC - brilliant site with lots of help and info :thumb:


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Iv registered on it. Might see you going about Aberdeen!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

What's the road tax like on these?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Lovely motor mate, quite fancy the gunmetal MPS.



pee said:


> What's the road tax like on these?


£270 a year I think.

Cheaper than the mk1 MPS aero my neighbour had which was £460. :doublesho


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks nice, Good luck with it :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep 270 a year on the mk2. The mk1 is about 460


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish it was still this clean! Not enough time!!!


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the MPS


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Great cars.
A lot of car for the money, driven a few and loved them


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you joined mpsoc yet mate?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks à beast!! What engine are these?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A proper sleeper to the uninitiated...enjoy:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> A proper sleeper to the uninitiated...enjoy:thumb:


Nail on the head! Doesn't need much investment to be pushing 300+ bhp


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect MPS


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Getting this back to being shiny soon!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a nice car


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

danwel said:


> Hope the OP doens't mind but here is mine
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304527&highlight=spruce


Your pics don't work, says they been moved.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Edited, What he said^


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

The pics on danwells page or on mine? Mine appear fine when I open the thread?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

danwell's.


----------

